# I need anti-anxiety meds by tomorrow?



## jkim4007 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have crippling social anxiety and I have to attend my first lab meeting tomorrow morning where I'll be expected to talk a lot and "make connections." I know phenibut and other drugs like that are available through amazon, but what are some drugs/herbs that I can buy over the counter at places like CVS? Oh yeah and it has to be non-drowsy.

thank you so much in advance, also sorry if this is in the wrong section, I'm new here.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Strong cider.


----------



## Midna (Nov 5, 2011)

By tomorrow? The only legal option I can think of is alcohol, but I'm sure you don't need me to lecture you on booze. If I were in your shoes, I would take a few shots before, and have a flask in my pocket, but that's just me.

Alcohol can be very bad and ruin lives. Use at your own risk. Seriously, the stuff is poison.


----------



## jkim4007 (Jul 11, 2012)

I did some research and I found out that the following drugs are stocked in CVS:
5-HTP
L-Theonine
Valerian root
St. John's wort

which one's the best? I need to be able to "chill" and engage in conversations with multiple people. this is potentially huge for me. I have this thing where I can't articulate myself well in front of other people too, would any of those herbs/drugs help with that?

I can't metabolize alcohol properly so drinking would be like a desperate last resort. I'd need to take an antacid to cover up my tomato red face if I do go with that option.

thank you again.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

jkim4007 said:


> I did some research and I found out that the following drugs are stocked in CVS:
> 5-HTP
> L-Theonine
> Valerian root
> ...


5-HTP is the strongest, but it's dose levels are considered too high.

I would avoid caffeine. Eat some broccoli, drink some chamomile tea, practice speaking in front of a mirror. Have some Fish oil, and perhaps go out to eat and practice being in a large crowd.


----------



## jkim4007 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm also considering taking Robitussin DM for the DMX and trying to achieve a first plateau high. Would this help me socialize?


----------



## Elijah (Jun 23, 2012)

I tried L-Theanine before and it helped me relax a bit. Nothing dodgy about it either as its just concentrated a chemical compound in green tea.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I used to use valerian root. Tolerance builds really fast, but it's a good short term fix or once and a while thing. It's a natural tranquilizer. Make sure it is valerian root extract in the ingredients. Anything else is bad for your liver


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

TheoBobTing said:


> Strong cider.


^Hard cider provides alcohol is a very tasty form.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Smoke a bowl the night before. It seems to take the edge off for me the next day, but it does make me a bit spacey.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

where do you live?


----------



## jkim4007 (Jul 11, 2012)

theJdogg said:


> where do you live?


I live in SoCal

and I've never tried weed, mostly because I don't really "know" anyone in real life who smokes so I haven't been able to find a dealer


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Whatever you do, try to get some sleep. I usually have to distract my mind with something light like reading or a movie before big presentations and all that. Good luck!


----------



## jkim4007 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm gonna buy Robitussin (for the DXM) and 5-htp and just take them both. would I be good to go as long as I don't take too much?


----------



## Krom (Jan 22, 2012)

jkim4007 said:


> I'm gonna buy Robitussin (for the DXM) and 5-htp and just take them both. would I be good to go as long as I don't take too much?


 Can you follow up on this post? I'm really curious how the Robitussin and 5-htp will work for you.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

jkim4007 said:


> I have crippling social anxiety and I have to attend my first lab meeting tomorrow morning where I'll be expected to talk a lot and "make connections." I know phenibut and other drugs like that are available through amazon, but what are some drugs/herbs that I can buy over the counter at places like CVS? Oh yeah and it has to be non-drowsy.
> 
> thank you so much in advance, also sorry if this is in the wrong section, I'm new here.


How'd it go? Survive? I was thinking about your situation yesterday. I was in a similar situation a couple months ago, and it did not end well. I didn't want to tell you about how I failed my situation and got kicked out of my counseling grad school program in case it would negatively impact you. I hope you rocked it.


----------



## jkim4007 (Jul 11, 2012)

Follow up: 
I didn't take 5-HTP because my local pharmacy didn't have it. I bought a bottle of Robitussin, drank about 8 tbsp and took a shot of vodka. Well, it did reduce my anxiety, as in I could hold conversations with people without stuttering or overthinking what I was going to say next, but looking back, I felt like I didn't contribute anything of intellectual value to the discussion (which was about how psychology could help cancer patients). I could _talk,_ but trying to think about anything just made me dizzy. The whole meeting lasted about an hour, but it felt like it dragged on for at least four to five hours. when it was over, everyone began to talk amongst themselves, and it was insane because I could hear all the individual conversations going on, like a big muddle in my brain.

TL;DR: I'm not sure if it helped or not. It did help me with my anxiety and to some extent my articulation, but it made it really, really, hard to think.

Next time something like this happens, hopefully I'll have something ready and won't have to resort to alcohol or DXM.


----------

